# OMG - Now I know



## JacaRanda (May 2, 2016)

I was reading through the thread that started out as a Nikon 200-500 lens review that turned into something totally different.  That thread sparked me to Google - Nikon vs Canon menus and I got to this.  Nikon vs. Canon

After reading from the introduction down to the LCD's, I totally understand why there is so much disdain for Ken Rockwell.


----------



## Watchful (May 2, 2016)

I think you put the wrong link in this... 
As for Ken, I like to see what he has to say and then disregard it all as the blatherings of a lunatic out of touch with reality.
When the d810 came out and was reviewed by him, it was the greatest thing since sliced bread, now he doesn't seem to even remember reviewing it.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 2, 2016)

Oh Crapola. Funny, that link I did post must have remained in my clipboard over a weekend.  Thanks for pointing it out.  Sheesh, I need to stop posting all together.

39 views.   So they all just let me walk around all day with spinach in my teeth.


----------



## Watchful (May 2, 2016)

It's ok, everyone else here thinks you are completely mad anyways...did that help? 

I noticed that if you try to contact Ken, you get this: *A slow day: 3,329 new personal messages.*
he is already saying he won't answer you and that was a complaint about Nikkon...lol pot>kettle=black

I wonder how many of those are just to say, "Ken, you are completely wrong about XXXXX. Did you ever pick one up and look at it even?" I'd guess about 3,325 the other 4 are his wife wondering if he picked up milk yet.
lol


----------



## gckless (May 2, 2016)

The more I read, the more it sounded like a teen in 8th grade trying to frantically finish his paper at 0200 due in the morning.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

I'm not reading all that.... Bla bla bla. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

